# Painted Diansheng Cubes



## jzengg (Aug 15, 2008)

The cube came with colors painted on instead of actual stickers. I could put stickers over the paint but the painted colors aren't centered all that well. What can I do to remove/replace the paint? I could actually use this cube if the orange and red were easier to differentiate.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 15, 2008)

I put orange stickers over the orange paint. Big improvement.


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 15, 2008)

Nail Polish remover?


----------



## Carson (Aug 15, 2008)

If you can't get the paint off, buy some Krylon Fusion spraypaint... it sticks to plastic like a BEAST. Then just paint over everything and you have a black cube again. Then you can sticker all you want.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 15, 2008)

robertpauljr said:


> I put orange stickers over the orange paint. Big improvement.


robertpauljr, did you read carefully?


jzengg said:


> I could put stickers over the paint but the painted colors aren't centered all that well.






Carson said:


> If you can't get the paint off, buy some Krylon Fusion spraypaint... it sticks to plastic like a BEAST. Then just paint over everything and you have a black cube again. Then you can sticker all you want.


Diansheng cubes are white...


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 16, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> robertpauljr said:
> 
> 
> > I put orange stickers over the orange paint. Big improvement.
> ...


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 16, 2008)

last week i got 2 dian shengs, and they have stickers om them. and nice stickers too, a bit the same as cubesmith. there not peeling.

edit: second thougth, the stickers arn't as cubesmith, i see now they have this transparent sheet over them, just like the store cubes. but at least they are stickers


----------



## jzengg (Aug 18, 2008)

After reading the thread, I decided to use Goof off to see if I could take the paint off. I decided to only wipe the yellow side with it to see how it turned out. Initially, I was dismayed at the result. The yellow side looked pretty dirty. However, after I applied stickers, it looked all right. Unfortunately, I tried just applying stickers over the paint on the other sides. The stickers don't line up all that well, which makes the other sides resemble the prestickered D cubes, if you've seen any of those. I'm hoping the paint comes off with time and the stickers are all that's left. In general, pretty happy with the results.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 20, 2008)

jzengg said:


> The cube came with colors painted on instead of actual stickers. I could put stickers over the paint but the painted colors aren't centered all that well. What can I do to remove/replace the paint? I could actually use this cube if the orange and red were easier to differentiate.



I just got some more Cubesmith stickers in the mail today. So I started thinking about taking the paint off my Dian Sheng cube. I tried scraping some off with a fingernail. I was able to scrape some off.


----------



## Guoguodi (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, there's two types of Diansheng. The crap version is the one that comes with no stickers, just paint :/ Turns smoothly, but corner cutting with this version is the absolute worst of all time. No wonder it's been getting a bad rap from some quarters.

On the other hand, the Diansheng that comes with stickers already on, not paint, feels different. As in, awesome. Cuts corners better, turns smoother and faster.

Note: You must lube the Diansheng. It is unusable otherwise.


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 20, 2008)

Which version of the DS is the one that's sold on cube4you.com?


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 20, 2008)

the boxed one is the painted one, the unboxed one is the stickered one.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 20, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> the boxed one is the painted one, the unboxed one is the stickered one.



I ordered the unboxed ones from cubefans.com (cube4you) to save a buck a cube. They sent me boxed ones. Argh!


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 20, 2008)

I got the NIB one and some skidproof stickers, and now that I switched the core to an old type A, adjusted the tension, and lubed it, its the best cube I've ever had.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 20, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Which version of the DS is the one that's sold on cube4you.com?



i had two unboxed versions of the DS that came with stickers from C4Y. after lubing there even better then the type D. cut corners better and is more stable, and even faster.
but someone i know also got two DS from C4Y, one boxed and one unboxed, but they both had paint on it. so it's really difficult to say wich one you will get. but the ones with stickers really are my best cubes now.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 21, 2008)

robertpauljr said:


> I just got some more Cubesmith stickers in the mail today. So I started thinking about taking the paint off my Dian Sheng cube. I tried scraping some off with a fingernail. I was able to scrape some off.



It was just a start and didn't work on each cubie. So I took it apart, and sanded the paint off. I made the mistake of trying to use paint thinner to remove the paint I didn't get with the sandpaper. Mostly it just made it stink like paint thinner. I won't do *that* again. Now some of the pieces are a little rough from the sanding, and the sides that weren't painted, that I didn't need to sand, are very smooth. 

The cube was really dirty and scratched up after sanding the paint off. I needed to clean it. I found some GOJO® NATURAL* ORANGE™ Pumice Hand Cleaner in the shed and tried it. Oh wow. It worked great. It even took the paint off the piece I hadn't sanded. I think the pumice is what did the trick. And I like the smell of the orange.  From now on I won't sand the paint off at all. I'll go right to the pumice hand cleaner.


----------



## i_ausin_by_20_sec (Dec 2, 2008)

I just ordered 2 dian shengs for a test im doing on cubesmith tiles.
i ordered 2 dian shengs and 4 sets of tiles 2 textured 2 smooth
ill put one of each on the dian shengs and which ever one i like i put on my other cubes as well......
re...
just buy cubesmith tiles, preferably textured. and put those over. 
pros.
1. You have your own order
2. No re painting
3. Long lasting
cons.
1. More expensive
2. takes longer to get and apply


----------



## pelnied (Dec 2, 2008)

lol ryan i just read ur entire post without knowing it was u.

i dont really like my dianshengs because of their heat transfer colors, they dont stand out very well making the red and orange sides very very similar. but they would be a good speed cube if tensioned correctly


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 2, 2008)

Read my posts here:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7385&page=2

Hope this helps


----------

